# Homeschool families, any out there?



## CindyL (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi I'm new to the forum and trying to get some research done. We have been a homeschooling and traveling family of 4 with a son now 14 and daughter 12. We are considering moving into a furnished apartment somewhere in Puerto Vallarta in December and for several months. My top priority is finding families with children the same ages or close, and activities for them to participate. I know there is an international school near the marina. Where do most of the famillies live? Are there any homeschool kids out there? We lived in Buenos Aires for 8 months in the city while all the kids were an hour away in the suburbs near the international school. Not good for our kids. When we traveled for 5 years on our sail boat we easily connected with many other homeschool families. The children made wonderful friendships and are still connected to some of those kids. Planning this trip to Mexico, I need to know we can connect... Any one with thoughts or info?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome, and what a wonderful adventure for your family. Unfortunately, the only homeschool kid I know is in Maryland.


----------



## CindyL (Sep 17, 2008)

*Families with children between ages 12-16*



synthia said:


> Welcome, and what a wonderful adventure for your family. Unfortunately, the only homeschool kid I know is in Maryland.


Thank you for your response. Inaddition to wondering about the homeschool families, I also was wondering where the families with kids are living that go to the international school in Puerto Vallarta? Is there an area in particular where they tend to live?


----------



## Biotza (Nov 18, 2008)

*Homeschooling*

I know a family in San Pancho (actually San Francisco, Nayarit) about 30 minutes from Vallarta, that hoschool their kids. 
The American school or the British along with the Anglo are the best schools in Vallarta, private, for expat children. The American is in la Marina, Anglo across the Plaza Caracol in the Hotel area, and the British is in Aralias...I think...but they are relatively close to each other, exept the American.
But if you live in La Marina, that would be a good choice, the only thing is that is in VERY high demand.
May be I can help you with other questions, I'm not in Vallarta anymore, but I had a great 5 yeard there and I really LOVE my mexican town.
Bio.







CindyL said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum and trying to get some research done. We have been a homeschooling and traveling family of 4 with a son now 14 and daughter 12. We are considering moving into a furnished apartment somewhere in Puerto Vallarta in December and for several months. My top priority is finding families with children the same ages or close, and activities for them to participate. I know there is an international school near the marina. Where do most of the famillies live? Are there any homeschool kids out there? We lived in Buenos Aires for 8 months in the city while all the kids were an hour away in the suburbs near the international school. Not good for our kids. When we traveled for 5 years on our sail boat we easily connected with many other homeschool families. The children made wonderful friendships and are still connected to some of those kids. Planning this trip to Mexico, I need to know we can connect... Any one with thoughts or info?


----------



## Biotza (Nov 18, 2008)

CindyL, it depends, usually kids going to the America school live near La Marina or in la Marina.
Even when PV is not that big, there are many places around to live. Also, see, PV is in the state of Jalisco, then 15mins. north, is Nuevo Vallarta, in the state of Nayarit, and to the south you have the state of Colima, now, many people live in one of the three states, but LIVE in Vallarta, go to school in Vallarta.
The Real Vallarta area.....you have, La marina, wich is very nice, Aralias,nice,Fluvial Vallarta, is new and maybe a good option, I don't really like it, I mean there are very nice new propierties, and is between the Anglo School and the British, but is a very complicated comunity, to many ways to get in or out, lots of streets...is confusing.
Then you have ...there are lots of places...where are you going to work? so may be I can tell you where it maybe better...I lived in 7 houses until I found the place I was ok with...7 huses in 5 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I think an answer to your question: Families with kids at the Intern. school, live:
LA MARINA
cONCHAS CHINA
AMAPAS.......all these in PV

PUNTA MITA
LA CRUZ DE HUANACAXTLE
BUCERIAS.....in Nayarit

EL TIGRE
NUEVO VALLARTA
FLAMINGOS........In Nayarit (Nuevo Vallarta and gated com. in Nuevo).

I hope this is helpfull, as I said there are many places and people don't mind a 40minutes drive to get to school.
Bio.


----------

